# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Dwarf Budgett Frog Setup Help!

## Flumper

Hey guys I have been doing some reading on the L. llanensis and i know that they live more on land then the normally budgett so if I were to get one would it be a good thing to make the set up 75% water and 25% land (i would use coco substrate for the land part). Also since they are a lot smaller I was wondering if it would be ok if a pair were to live in a tank together? I would keep them well fed so there would be no fighting over food :P

So here is my check list of some of the main stuff I need:
 10 gallon tank
light water filter
water heater
heat lamp or heat pad for land area? 

I know that this stuff is the just the basic stuff but dont be shy to let me know what im missing.

thanks  :Smile:

----------


## frognerd101

Everything you mentioned should be good, but add a few fake plants (or real) to make him feel more secure. Also, they are very unlikely to go on land, but coco fiber sounds good if he were to ever go on land. 

You should never keep two Budgetts frogs together. They will fight to the death.

----------

